
360M reasons to destroy all passwords - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/360-million-reasons-to-destroy-all-passwords-9a100b2b5001#.755dw5z4d
======
quincyla
In light of all the recent data breaches, and waking days of my life spent
reseting passwords, I think there is only one solution to this mess. Let's
destroy all passwords. It starts with developers.

